# who can certify docments in delhi India



## pnkalon (Mar 9, 2012)

I want to get my degree and other documents certified for skill assessment to AACA australia.
Please tell me from where I can get my documents 
certified in new Delhi


----------



## pnkalon (Mar 9, 2012)

Can anyone please help


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

pnkalon said:


> I want to get my degree and other documents certified for skill assessment to AACA australia.
> Please tell me from where I can get my documents
> certified in new Delhi


Hello,
You can go to the local court and get the docs certified by lawyers there. I have read on this forum that a lot of lawyers run around you asking you if they can certify your docs. You need to bargain to get a good price. The more the docs you have the more you can reduce the price.

Good luck!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> You can go to the local court and get the docs certified by lawyers there. I have read on this forum that a lot of lawyers run around you asking you if they can certify your docs. You need to bargain to get a good price. The more the docs you have the more you can reduce the price.
> 
> Good luck!!


Yes, that is correct. Look out for "Notary". I paid INR 30 per document in Hyderabad.
If a document (employer reference) has more than one page, say 3 pages, they should charge you INR 30 for the whole document , not for each page.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

sraza said:


> Yes, that is correct. Look out for "Notary". I paid INR 30 per document in Hyderabad.
> If a document (employer reference) has more than one page, say 3 pages, they should charge you INR 30 for the whole document , not for each page.


Any Gazetted officer/ government officer can do that. For ex Chief Medical Officer can also do that, so if you know any sr. doctor in Govt hospital, you can get it done from them. I hope I m right.


----------



## pnkalon (Mar 9, 2012)

sraza said:


> Yes, that is correct. Look out for "Notary". I paid INR 30 per document in Hyderabad.
> If a document (employer reference) has more than one page, say 3 pages, they should charge you INR 30 for the whole document , not for each page.


will cerification by notary work for sending the documents to Architects Accreditation Council of Australia and should certified copies show the name of person who is certifying the document.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

pnkalon said:


> will cerification by notary work for sending the documents to Architects Accreditation Council of Australia and should certified copies show the name of person who is certifying the document.


I don;t know about AACA in particular but I know it works for ACS.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

you can go to any notary...



pnkalon said:


> I want to get my degree and other documents certified for skill assessment to AACA australia.
> Please tell me from where I can get my documents
> certified in new Delhi


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Notary should be fine.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

sraza said:


> Yes, that is correct. Look out for "Notary". I paid INR 30 per document in Hyderabad.
> If a document (employer reference) has more than one page, say 3 pages, they should charge you INR 30 for the whole document , not for each page.


Hey sraza,

I an quite amazed to see ur ielts score..ive given the test yesterday..but not sure of the writing section..and i have to appear for the speaking test tomorrow..any suggestions...??


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey sraza,
> 
> I an quite amazed to see ur ielts score..ive given the test yesterday..but not sure of the writing section..and i have to appear for the speaking test tomorrow..any suggestions...??


One thing I did right for Writing as well as Speaking is thoroughly understand the evaluation criteria. We often get carried away with content and that could be one reason why some people find their results worse than expected. 

There are youtube videos that explain these criteria. 

For speaking, Keep in mind that you have to score in each of the following: 
a) Fluency and coherence
b) Lexical resource i.e vocabulary
c) Grammatical range and accuracy
d) Pronunciation

I am attaching a file I found with a large number of questions (answers) on the internet but I didn't read it myself. 

Also note that the whole speaking test is recorded with your candidate details along with examiner details. So you can't benefit much from the Halo effect (performing well towards the end of the test will not bias your result). 

I under estimated the speaking piece and couldn't perform as well as I could have. If I were to do it again, I would improvise on the following : 

- Your introduction is generally the most predictable question. For this question, have some possible answers in mind that covers Coherence and Grammatical range. Grammatical range is essentially complex sentences. 

- Follow up questions after my two minute monologue stumped me. They were subjective open ended questions and I was scrambling for my opinion before I spoke. I was tempted to start speaking when I had not completely thought through my opinion . 

Here are some questions I faced : 

Speaking Part 1
------
What do you do?
What do you do on a day to day basis?
Which time of day do you like for working and why? 
How important is it to plan your week? Can you give an example. 

Do you enjoy sports, especially indoor games?
Which indoor games do you like?
which indoor games did you play when you were young?
Why did you play those games?

Speaking Part 2
------
Describe a recent film you watched
Where did you watch it
When did you watch it
What did you like about it

Speaking Part 3
----
Do films play a role in learning?
Are films better than books when it comes to learning?
When are books more useful than films?
Do films help in language learning? How?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

you can get them notarized from any notary...
they will usually charge you around rs15- rs 20 per page...



pnkalon said:


> I want to get my degree and other documents certified for skill assessment to AACA australia.
> Please tell me from where I can get my documents
> certified in new Delhi


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

You can get it done from a Notary. Thats the easiest way.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi.. I have read in the ACS guidelinesthat:

Documents Certified Outside Australia - need to be certified by an equivalent of the above 
authorised list within the country of origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can 
provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.
The ACS is unable to accept documents if the identity of the certifying officer is unclear or the 
contact details are illegible.

So will they contact the notary and should I ask the notary to provide all these details in the stamp?


----------

